# Ghost Underseat Subs are here!



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

My long awaited pre-ordered Bavsound Ghost underseat subs arrived this evening. Will be installing them in the morning!


----------



## Parrelium (Nov 1, 2015)

Great, I'm looking at replacing my underseat woofers and there's not many reviews out there for any of the replacements. Looking forward to a review.


----------



## E39M5E46M3 (Apr 25, 2015)

You won't be disappointed. Had mine for awhile and they are amazing.


----------



## bobajoul (Jul 6, 2005)

My subs been in the car for about a week. I am very impressed with the entire package. 
Installation could not have been easier. Everything fit as promised installation could not of been could not have been easier. Everything fit is truely PnP.

While the speakers are still breaking in, my initial impressions are very positive. My system is stock professional, really not much more than adequate. The subs have lifted the veil on the sound, deeper bass, netter midrange, improved clarity even with marginal sources like Sirius. Using an iPhone or my Pono, the quality and clarity improvements are dramatic. Vocals that once were muffled now are clearer, as are drums and bass.

BMW's are hard to modify post production and the factory options are very limited. Bavsound really adds great improvements for a very reasonable price. This my second modded car, my 530XiT really benefitted from Bavsound. Can hardly wait for the stage 1 upgrades for F25.


----------



## boost7 (Sep 5, 2008)

how much are they?


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

I have a 10" JL sub, but wanted to try these anyway. I have an F26 X4 with Harmon Kardon, and I've never been too happy with the HK's muddy, soggy midbass. These really make a huge improvement. Without extra power they're not going to wake up your neighbors, but they add a lot of quality and refinement. I've found notable improvements in bass guitars and rock drums.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the promised gasket material that was left out of the original shipment to show up before installing them. I would have thought I would have had it by now....


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

I would think you'd have it too. I got mine on Sunday.


----------



## bobajoul (Jul 6, 2005)

*update*

After ten days and a long road trip to Colorado, can say this is a huge improvement over stock and really brings music alive. Satellite radio is notoriously muddy and clipped. The vocals and music became listenable and more tolerable. Bass is getting tighter and better defined with time, really happy with this upgrade, now get stage one out for the F25!


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

I did "unsupported" Stage1 on my F26. If you think the underseat subs are good, it's nothing compared to what the upgraded Stage1 components do. Together they make beautiful music. 

I suspect the reason they don't offer an official kit yet is that the speaker they have that fits in the center channel has a magnet that's a little bit too big. On some cars they offer a spacer, but the way the F25/F26 center channel "caddy" is built there's no simple way to add a spacer. I added gasket material around the caddy, and filed down some parts that stick up that would prevent the grill from settling back into place to make it work. 

I'm used to having to get creative to make aftermarket parts fit, there's no way I could put up with those awful stock HK tweeters for any amount of time. :supdude:


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Received my gasket material on Saturday and installed it Sunday. It is a major improvement in the 150-80 Hz region, much improved clarity while giving a little extra bass kick. It's a very nice upgrade to the HK system!


----------



## nyrangers79 (Mar 31, 2015)

I installed the subs on my F25 and wasn't really wowed until I added the bimmer-tech.net amp. That woke everything up.


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

I already had the BAVSOUND stage 1 and installed my subs about a month ago I think. The music source definitely is key here - when I play CD's or iTunes music stored locally on my phone then it really shines. The bass is quite full and you can def crank the volume. Sirius still sucks as mentioned. I have just a touch of $825 invested now and that is all I will do to this car. The components will come out when the lease it done. Install of the subs is fairly straightforward as is Stage 1.


----------

